# What to look for in new rat?



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

Cinderella is finally getting a cage mate!! I'm super excited to go pick one out tomorrow but I'm wondering what to look for. 

I'm going to a local little store that has fancy feeders. They are in decent condition but very little handling. I know it's not the best choice but there are no local breeders and Petco and PetSmart only have boys.

Anyway, what do you think I should look for? I do want to pick one that will help bring Cinderella out of her shell.


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

I have a little girl from a feeder bin and she's the best!!! What I did was put my hand in there and she was the one that didn't run away, and kept coming to me and my hand.


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

When getting a new rat, try not to look at colours or cuteness. Choose a rat that isn't overly timid, has no porphyrin (red discharge) around the eyes or nose, no visible wounds or injuries, and no sneezing or harsh breathing.

Also try and match it up to Cinderella's personality. If she's more dominant, outgoing, and adventurous, pick a rat that's more subdued and calm. If your current rat is the calm one, pick an outgoing rat.

Congratulations on the new rat! It's always super exciting bringing a new fuzzy into the house.


----------

